
Breadboard Developer Desktop Build - davidmurdoch
https://breadboard.ai/blog/breadboard-developer-desktop-build/
======
detaro
EDIT: fixed, thanks!

this doesn't really fit the format of a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

 _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
can't be Show HNs._

~~~
davidmurdoch
Thanks for kindly pointing that out. I've updated the title and omitted "SHOW
HN:".

